# Need some help picking lights



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, I am looking at two different fixtures right now for my 55g tank

#1
216W t-5 fixture (4 bulbs, comes with 2x 12k and 2 actinic bulbs, along with blue moon LED's)
1 power cord, 3 power switches.


#2
260W PC fixture (4 bulbs, comes with 2x actinic, 2x 12k, and blue moon LED's)
3 power cords, 3 switches.

Fixture #2 is $20 more then #1. I've been told that I would be better off to go with T-5 bulbs, but I worry about that fixture only having one power cord. I would love to be able to use the coralife timer i bought to do simulated 24hr cycles, but I would have to modify #1 to accomplish this ( I can do it, but I would rather not.)


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

sn:

Only several comments which may help.



sneasle said:


> #1 216W t-5 fixture ...


My main tank arrived with a very nice t-5 setup supplied by the factory.

For several reasons I removed this lighting system and replaced it with PC fixtures.




sneasle said:


> #2 ... 2x actinic, 2x 12k, and blue moon LED's) ...


IMHO verify that these lamps are 7100K.

IMHO I would stick with 10000K. I tried some 14000K MH lamps (I know that fl and mh spectra differ) but will replace them with 10K due to not experiencing the plant growth which I anticipated.

Do not count on these to function as advertised. 

TR


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I would go with the 2nd just because of the 3 power cords. You may eventually want high light and want to put 4 daylight bulbs in. In that case, you would want to stagger the lights and would need separate cords to put each set on timers. If you don't think you'll ever need that, then go with the T-5 HO fixture.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> sn:
> 
> Only several comments which may help.
> 
> ...




It comes with those bulbs, they are not my choice. It is sold as a saltwater setup. I plan on replacing the bulbs to get with the correct bulbs for FW plants.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I would go with the 2nd just because of the 3 power cords. You may eventually want high light and want to put 4 daylight bulbs in. In that case, you would want to stagger the lights and would need separate cords to put each set on timers. If you don't think you'll ever need that, then go with the T-5 HO fixture.


understood. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I would go with the second choice, as having separate power chords will prove beneficial. 

I think you'll be fine with the bluemoon LEDs, depending of course on the brand and quality of the fixture. Not sure what jones means by not expecting them to work as advertised...I have two fixtures with bluemoon LEDs and have never experienced problems.


----------

